# Cenovus Cve



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

this one looks pretty good right now, anyone buying?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

i would have if I had the funds available. Anytime CVE dips below 30 bucks is a good buy IMO.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

picked up some at 29.5, let's see how this will play out...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

question #1 ... what do u mean by increase in gas prices? what strip are u talking about?


reply to ur opinion of lack of exposure to natural gas is in the link below

http://www.cenovus.com/operations/natural-gas.html


even though they spun off from ECA .
they do produce quite a bit of NG.
pitch in by all means.
as for price entry i have ... yet again no opinion.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I sold out earlier in the year at, I believe, $34.60. I wouldn't mind buying it back at the right price. I'll wait to see what happens in the summer.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

From my experience with them, they have an excellent management team and are an extremely innovative company.



PMREdmonton said:


> IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.
> 
> So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

earnings out.

http://www.stockwatch.com/News/Item.aspx?bid=Z-C:CVE-2061431&symbol=CVE&region=C


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Old thread. Just curious what folks are saying now under $27.00?

Edit: Nvm... Seems RBC hasn't updated in 3 days, and it's nearing $30.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone read their annual reports?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Down 2.94% to $28.77/share .........nearing their 52 week low ($28.32) .........well below their 50 day MA ($29.70) and their 200 day MA ($30.39) ................increase in dividends each year since 2009 ........next dividend payout will be an increased amount of $0.2662 (formerly $0.242) ............anyone taking interest?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I sold Cenovus yesterday at $29.63 and eeked out a very tiny capital gain. I didn't have a whole lot invested in this company in the first place and wasn't one of my highest conviction buys, so it was a sigh of relief not to be part of today's dip. 

The problem I have with Cenovus is that it's supposed to be the lowest cost operator. Yet, it's been two or three quarters in a row where its expenditures from its projects came in over expected. In addition, this company has lagged its competitors, while the oil prices have increased. All that being said, I think the current price is very attractive for someone investing for the long-term. It has a growing dividend and one of the higher yields in the integrated oil company space. CVE has attractive assets; it just has to deliver operationally.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

The story looks pretty good to me. Lots of profit last quarter, $1.10 in cash flow per share, and Leeder, this quarter they had good control on operating costs. As Killer mentioned a bump in the divvy to boot. I can't help myself, I've got to buy some!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

The Christina Lake operating costs were fine. It was the operating cost at Foster Creek that increased, and CVE also increased its 2014 operating cost guidance with this project.

If the stock price drops further, I may look into it again. I'll definitely keep it on my watch list!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I just saw the average of $13.02 bbl, but didn't see the operational breakdown. Do you think Foster Creek is a potential problem down the line?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I doubt it's a problem in the long-term. Everything resolves one way or another in the long-term.

In the short-term, until they resolve the issue with Foster Creek and continue to keep operational costs low with their projects, this stock will trade at this range. You can probably buy now, but you'll have to stomach the volatility in the short-term because I don't think it'll go anywhere. Also, I'm not good at reading technical indicators, but this stock is trading below 50 and 200-day moving average, and the trend is negative. Doesn't give me the warmest feelings in the world. On the bright side, the dividend is secure and you get paid while you wait.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, did some more digging. Foster Lake does seem to be a pretty big thorn in their side. These things have a way of hanging around and dragging things down, viz Cameco's Cigar Lake and Barrick's Pascua-Lama. I may wait to pull the trigger. Thanks for pointing that out Leeder, I let my enthusiasm get the better of my usual hard nosed cynicism about earnings reports.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone in the know have any up to date info. on them?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have heard rumors they are working on a helicopter supported drilling program which will essentially allow them to have a longer drill season, no need for roads.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Approval for the Grand Rapids project is very good news; something like 1.5 billion barrels of probable reserves.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

this one looks pretty good right now, anyone buying?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

i would have if I had the funds available. Anytime CVE dips below 30 bucks is a good buy IMO.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

picked up some at 29.5, let's see how this will play out...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

question #1 ... what do u mean by increase in gas prices? what strip are u talking about?


reply to ur opinion of lack of exposure to natural gas is in the link below

http://www.cenovus.com/operations/natural-gas.html


even though they spun off from ECA .
they do produce quite a bit of NG.
pitch in by all means.
as for price entry i have ... yet again no opinion.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I sold out earlier in the year at, I believe, $34.60. I wouldn't mind buying it back at the right price. I'll wait to see what happens in the summer.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

From my experience with them, they have an excellent management team and are an extremely innovative company.



PMREdmonton said:


> IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.
> 
> So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

earnings out.

http://www.stockwatch.com/News/Item.aspx?bid=Z-C:CVE-2061431&symbol=CVE&region=C


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Old thread. Just curious what folks are saying now under $27.00?

Edit: Nvm... Seems RBC hasn't updated in 3 days, and it's nearing $30.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone read their annual reports?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Down 2.94% to $28.77/share .........nearing their 52 week low ($28.32) .........well below their 50 day MA ($29.70) and their 200 day MA ($30.39) ................increase in dividends each year since 2009 ........next dividend payout will be an increased amount of $0.2662 (formerly $0.242) ............anyone taking interest?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I sold Cenovus yesterday at $29.63 and eeked out a very tiny capital gain. I didn't have a whole lot invested in this company in the first place and wasn't one of my highest conviction buys, so it was a sigh of relief not to be part of today's dip. 

The problem I have with Cenovus is that it's supposed to be the lowest cost operator. Yet, it's been two or three quarters in a row where its expenditures from its projects came in over expected. In addition, this company has lagged its competitors, while the oil prices have increased. All that being said, I think the current price is very attractive for someone investing for the long-term. It has a growing dividend and one of the higher yields in the integrated oil company space. CVE has attractive assets; it just has to deliver operationally.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

The story looks pretty good to me. Lots of profit last quarter, $1.10 in cash flow per share, and Leeder, this quarter they had good control on operating costs. As Killer mentioned a bump in the divvy to boot. I can't help myself, I've got to buy some!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

The Christina Lake operating costs were fine. It was the operating cost at Foster Creek that increased, and CVE also increased its 2014 operating cost guidance with this project.

If the stock price drops further, I may look into it again. I'll definitely keep it on my watch list!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I just saw the average of $13.02 bbl, but didn't see the operational breakdown. Do you think Foster Creek is a potential problem down the line?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I doubt it's a problem in the long-term. Everything resolves one way or another in the long-term.

In the short-term, until they resolve the issue with Foster Creek and continue to keep operational costs low with their projects, this stock will trade at this range. You can probably buy now, but you'll have to stomach the volatility in the short-term because I don't think it'll go anywhere. Also, I'm not good at reading technical indicators, but this stock is trading below 50 and 200-day moving average, and the trend is negative. Doesn't give me the warmest feelings in the world. On the bright side, the dividend is secure and you get paid while you wait.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, did some more digging. Foster Lake does seem to be a pretty big thorn in their side. These things have a way of hanging around and dragging things down, viz Cameco's Cigar Lake and Barrick's Pascua-Lama. I may wait to pull the trigger. Thanks for pointing that out Leeder, I let my enthusiasm get the better of my usual hard nosed cynicism about earnings reports.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone in the know have any up to date info. on them?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have heard rumors they are working on a helicopter supported drilling program which will essentially allow them to have a longer drill season, no need for roads.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Approval for the Grand Rapids project is very good news; something like 1.5 billion barrels of probable reserves.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

this one looks pretty good right now, anyone buying?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

i would have if I had the funds available. Anytime CVE dips below 30 bucks is a good buy IMO.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

picked up some at 29.5, let's see how this will play out...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

question #1 ... what do u mean by increase in gas prices? what strip are u talking about?


reply to ur opinion of lack of exposure to natural gas is in the link below

http://www.cenovus.com/operations/natural-gas.html


even though they spun off from ECA .
they do produce quite a bit of NG.
pitch in by all means.
as for price entry i have ... yet again no opinion.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I sold out earlier in the year at, I believe, $34.60. I wouldn't mind buying it back at the right price. I'll wait to see what happens in the summer.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

From my experience with them, they have an excellent management team and are an extremely innovative company.



PMREdmonton said:


> IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.
> 
> So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

earnings out.

http://www.stockwatch.com/News/Item.aspx?bid=Z-C:CVE-2061431&symbol=CVE&region=C


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Old thread. Just curious what folks are saying now under $27.00?

Edit: Nvm... Seems RBC hasn't updated in 3 days, and it's nearing $30.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone read their annual reports?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Down 2.94% to $28.77/share .........nearing their 52 week low ($28.32) .........well below their 50 day MA ($29.70) and their 200 day MA ($30.39) ................increase in dividends each year since 2009 ........next dividend payout will be an increased amount of $0.2662 (formerly $0.242) ............anyone taking interest?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I sold Cenovus yesterday at $29.63 and eeked out a very tiny capital gain. I didn't have a whole lot invested in this company in the first place and wasn't one of my highest conviction buys, so it was a sigh of relief not to be part of today's dip. 

The problem I have with Cenovus is that it's supposed to be the lowest cost operator. Yet, it's been two or three quarters in a row where its expenditures from its projects came in over expected. In addition, this company has lagged its competitors, while the oil prices have increased. All that being said, I think the current price is very attractive for someone investing for the long-term. It has a growing dividend and one of the higher yields in the integrated oil company space. CVE has attractive assets; it just has to deliver operationally.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

The story looks pretty good to me. Lots of profit last quarter, $1.10 in cash flow per share, and Leeder, this quarter they had good control on operating costs. As Killer mentioned a bump in the divvy to boot. I can't help myself, I've got to buy some!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

The Christina Lake operating costs were fine. It was the operating cost at Foster Creek that increased, and CVE also increased its 2014 operating cost guidance with this project.

If the stock price drops further, I may look into it again. I'll definitely keep it on my watch list!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I just saw the average of $13.02 bbl, but didn't see the operational breakdown. Do you think Foster Creek is a potential problem down the line?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I doubt it's a problem in the long-term. Everything resolves one way or another in the long-term.

In the short-term, until they resolve the issue with Foster Creek and continue to keep operational costs low with their projects, this stock will trade at this range. You can probably buy now, but you'll have to stomach the volatility in the short-term because I don't think it'll go anywhere. Also, I'm not good at reading technical indicators, but this stock is trading below 50 and 200-day moving average, and the trend is negative. Doesn't give me the warmest feelings in the world. On the bright side, the dividend is secure and you get paid while you wait.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, did some more digging. Foster Lake does seem to be a pretty big thorn in their side. These things have a way of hanging around and dragging things down, viz Cameco's Cigar Lake and Barrick's Pascua-Lama. I may wait to pull the trigger. Thanks for pointing that out Leeder, I let my enthusiasm get the better of my usual hard nosed cynicism about earnings reports.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone in the know have any up to date info. on them?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have heard rumors they are working on a helicopter supported drilling program which will essentially allow them to have a longer drill season, no need for roads.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Approval for the Grand Rapids project is very good news; something like 1.5 billion barrels of probable reserves.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

this one looks pretty good right now, anyone buying?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

i would have if I had the funds available. Anytime CVE dips below 30 bucks is a good buy IMO.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

picked up some at 29.5, let's see how this will play out...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

question #1 ... what do u mean by increase in gas prices? what strip are u talking about?


reply to ur opinion of lack of exposure to natural gas is in the link below

http://www.cenovus.com/operations/natural-gas.html


even though they spun off from ECA .
they do produce quite a bit of NG.
pitch in by all means.
as for price entry i have ... yet again no opinion.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I sold out earlier in the year at, I believe, $34.60. I wouldn't mind buying it back at the right price. I'll wait to see what happens in the summer.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

From my experience with them, they have an excellent management team and are an extremely innovative company.



PMREdmonton said:


> IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.
> 
> So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

earnings out.

http://www.stockwatch.com/News/Item.aspx?bid=Z-C:CVE-2061431&symbol=CVE&region=C


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Old thread. Just curious what folks are saying now under $27.00?

Edit: Nvm... Seems RBC hasn't updated in 3 days, and it's nearing $30.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone read their annual reports?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Down 2.94% to $28.77/share .........nearing their 52 week low ($28.32) .........well below their 50 day MA ($29.70) and their 200 day MA ($30.39) ................increase in dividends each year since 2009 ........next dividend payout will be an increased amount of $0.2662 (formerly $0.242) ............anyone taking interest?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I sold Cenovus yesterday at $29.63 and eeked out a very tiny capital gain. I didn't have a whole lot invested in this company in the first place and wasn't one of my highest conviction buys, so it was a sigh of relief not to be part of today's dip. 

The problem I have with Cenovus is that it's supposed to be the lowest cost operator. Yet, it's been two or three quarters in a row where its expenditures from its projects came in over expected. In addition, this company has lagged its competitors, while the oil prices have increased. All that being said, I think the current price is very attractive for someone investing for the long-term. It has a growing dividend and one of the higher yields in the integrated oil company space. CVE has attractive assets; it just has to deliver operationally.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

The story looks pretty good to me. Lots of profit last quarter, $1.10 in cash flow per share, and Leeder, this quarter they had good control on operating costs. As Killer mentioned a bump in the divvy to boot. I can't help myself, I've got to buy some!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

The Christina Lake operating costs were fine. It was the operating cost at Foster Creek that increased, and CVE also increased its 2014 operating cost guidance with this project.

If the stock price drops further, I may look into it again. I'll definitely keep it on my watch list!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I just saw the average of $13.02 bbl, but didn't see the operational breakdown. Do you think Foster Creek is a potential problem down the line?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I doubt it's a problem in the long-term. Everything resolves one way or another in the long-term.

In the short-term, until they resolve the issue with Foster Creek and continue to keep operational costs low with their projects, this stock will trade at this range. You can probably buy now, but you'll have to stomach the volatility in the short-term because I don't think it'll go anywhere. Also, I'm not good at reading technical indicators, but this stock is trading below 50 and 200-day moving average, and the trend is negative. Doesn't give me the warmest feelings in the world. On the bright side, the dividend is secure and you get paid while you wait.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, did some more digging. Foster Lake does seem to be a pretty big thorn in their side. These things have a way of hanging around and dragging things down, viz Cameco's Cigar Lake and Barrick's Pascua-Lama. I may wait to pull the trigger. Thanks for pointing that out Leeder, I let my enthusiasm get the better of my usual hard nosed cynicism about earnings reports.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone in the know have any up to date info. on them?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have heard rumors they are working on a helicopter supported drilling program which will essentially allow them to have a longer drill season, no need for roads.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Approval for the Grand Rapids project is very good news; something like 1.5 billion barrels of probable reserves.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

this one looks pretty good right now, anyone buying?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

i would have if I had the funds available. Anytime CVE dips below 30 bucks is a good buy IMO.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

picked up some at 29.5, let's see how this will play out...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

question #1 ... what do u mean by increase in gas prices? what strip are u talking about?


reply to ur opinion of lack of exposure to natural gas is in the link below

http://www.cenovus.com/operations/natural-gas.html


even though they spun off from ECA .
they do produce quite a bit of NG.
pitch in by all means.
as for price entry i have ... yet again no opinion.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I sold out earlier in the year at, I believe, $34.60. I wouldn't mind buying it back at the right price. I'll wait to see what happens in the summer.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

From my experience with them, they have an excellent management team and are an extremely innovative company.



PMREdmonton said:


> IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.
> 
> So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

earnings out.

http://www.stockwatch.com/News/Item.aspx?bid=Z-C:CVE-2061431&symbol=CVE&region=C


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Old thread. Just curious what folks are saying now under $27.00?

Edit: Nvm... Seems RBC hasn't updated in 3 days, and it's nearing $30.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone read their annual reports?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Down 2.94% to $28.77/share .........nearing their 52 week low ($28.32) .........well below their 50 day MA ($29.70) and their 200 day MA ($30.39) ................increase in dividends each year since 2009 ........next dividend payout will be an increased amount of $0.2662 (formerly $0.242) ............anyone taking interest?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I sold Cenovus yesterday at $29.63 and eeked out a very tiny capital gain. I didn't have a whole lot invested in this company in the first place and wasn't one of my highest conviction buys, so it was a sigh of relief not to be part of today's dip. 

The problem I have with Cenovus is that it's supposed to be the lowest cost operator. Yet, it's been two or three quarters in a row where its expenditures from its projects came in over expected. In addition, this company has lagged its competitors, while the oil prices have increased. All that being said, I think the current price is very attractive for someone investing for the long-term. It has a growing dividend and one of the higher yields in the integrated oil company space. CVE has attractive assets; it just has to deliver operationally.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

The story looks pretty good to me. Lots of profit last quarter, $1.10 in cash flow per share, and Leeder, this quarter they had good control on operating costs. As Killer mentioned a bump in the divvy to boot. I can't help myself, I've got to buy some!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

The Christina Lake operating costs were fine. It was the operating cost at Foster Creek that increased, and CVE also increased its 2014 operating cost guidance with this project.

If the stock price drops further, I may look into it again. I'll definitely keep it on my watch list!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I just saw the average of $13.02 bbl, but didn't see the operational breakdown. Do you think Foster Creek is a potential problem down the line?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I doubt it's a problem in the long-term. Everything resolves one way or another in the long-term.

In the short-term, until they resolve the issue with Foster Creek and continue to keep operational costs low with their projects, this stock will trade at this range. You can probably buy now, but you'll have to stomach the volatility in the short-term because I don't think it'll go anywhere. Also, I'm not good at reading technical indicators, but this stock is trading below 50 and 200-day moving average, and the trend is negative. Doesn't give me the warmest feelings in the world. On the bright side, the dividend is secure and you get paid while you wait.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, did some more digging. Foster Lake does seem to be a pretty big thorn in their side. These things have a way of hanging around and dragging things down, viz Cameco's Cigar Lake and Barrick's Pascua-Lama. I may wait to pull the trigger. Thanks for pointing that out Leeder, I let my enthusiasm get the better of my usual hard nosed cynicism about earnings reports.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone in the know have any up to date info. on them?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have heard rumors they are working on a helicopter supported drilling program which will essentially allow them to have a longer drill season, no need for roads.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Approval for the Grand Rapids project is very good news; something like 1.5 billion barrels of probable reserves.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

this one looks pretty good right now, anyone buying?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

i would have if I had the funds available. Anytime CVE dips below 30 bucks is a good buy IMO.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

picked up some at 29.5, let's see how this will play out...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.

question #1 ... what do u mean by increase in gas prices? what strip are u talking about?


reply to ur opinion of lack of exposure to natural gas is in the link below

http://www.cenovus.com/operations/natural-gas.html


even though they spun off from ECA .
they do produce quite a bit of NG.
pitch in by all means.
as for price entry i have ... yet again no opinion.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I sold out earlier in the year at, I believe, $34.60. I wouldn't mind buying it back at the right price. I'll wait to see what happens in the summer.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

From my experience with them, they have an excellent management team and are an extremely innovative company.



PMREdmonton said:


> IDK about them. They trade at a high PE of 23 and only a decent dividend at 3.2%. The other thing about them is I think they do all their own processing so they get full price for their crude production as they produce endproducts for the consumers. This is different than other companies that don't do upgrading or refining whose stock position will strengthen over time as more pipelines are built (and they will get built). They also won't stand to benefit by the expected increase in natural gas prices down the road once there is more usage in utilities and transportation and finally LNG exports once pipelines and LNG export terminal built.
> 
> So while they trade for an okay value right now any appreciation will depend on higher oil prices or increased oil production. This is different than other Canadian producers whose prices will improve as profitability increases with pipeline infrastructure and natural gas pricing. For these reasons I like CNQ best among Canadian majors.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

earnings out.

http://www.stockwatch.com/News/Item.aspx?bid=Z-C:CVE-2061431&symbol=CVE&region=C


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Old thread. Just curious what folks are saying now under $27.00?

Edit: Nvm... Seems RBC hasn't updated in 3 days, and it's nearing $30.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone read their annual reports?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Down 2.94% to $28.77/share .........nearing their 52 week low ($28.32) .........well below their 50 day MA ($29.70) and their 200 day MA ($30.39) ................increase in dividends each year since 2009 ........next dividend payout will be an increased amount of $0.2662 (formerly $0.242) ............anyone taking interest?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I sold Cenovus yesterday at $29.63 and eeked out a very tiny capital gain. I didn't have a whole lot invested in this company in the first place and wasn't one of my highest conviction buys, so it was a sigh of relief not to be part of today's dip. 

The problem I have with Cenovus is that it's supposed to be the lowest cost operator. Yet, it's been two or three quarters in a row where its expenditures from its projects came in over expected. In addition, this company has lagged its competitors, while the oil prices have increased. All that being said, I think the current price is very attractive for someone investing for the long-term. It has a growing dividend and one of the higher yields in the integrated oil company space. CVE has attractive assets; it just has to deliver operationally.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

The story looks pretty good to me. Lots of profit last quarter, $1.10 in cash flow per share, and Leeder, this quarter they had good control on operating costs. As Killer mentioned a bump in the divvy to boot. I can't help myself, I've got to buy some!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

The Christina Lake operating costs were fine. It was the operating cost at Foster Creek that increased, and CVE also increased its 2014 operating cost guidance with this project.

If the stock price drops further, I may look into it again. I'll definitely keep it on my watch list!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

I just saw the average of $13.02 bbl, but didn't see the operational breakdown. Do you think Foster Creek is a potential problem down the line?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I doubt it's a problem in the long-term. Everything resolves one way or another in the long-term.

In the short-term, until they resolve the issue with Foster Creek and continue to keep operational costs low with their projects, this stock will trade at this range. You can probably buy now, but you'll have to stomach the volatility in the short-term because I don't think it'll go anywhere. Also, I'm not good at reading technical indicators, but this stock is trading below 50 and 200-day moving average, and the trend is negative. Doesn't give me the warmest feelings in the world. On the bright side, the dividend is secure and you get paid while you wait.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, did some more digging. Foster Lake does seem to be a pretty big thorn in their side. These things have a way of hanging around and dragging things down, viz Cameco's Cigar Lake and Barrick's Pascua-Lama. I may wait to pull the trigger. Thanks for pointing that out Leeder, I let my enthusiasm get the better of my usual hard nosed cynicism about earnings reports.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone in the know have any up to date info. on them?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have heard rumors they are working on a helicopter supported drilling program which will essentially allow them to have a longer drill season, no need for roads.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Approval for the Grand Rapids project is very good news; something like 1.5 billion barrels of probable reserves.


----------

